# Dutch babies



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

In september I got lovely nudes from SarahC. They had a long trip from GB by Germany and Denmark to Sweden. They had adorable dutch markings and beside the dream of working with nude I got the chance to produce short hair dutch in Sweden!!!

But it's a long way to go. We don't have any good dutch in Sweden to start with, so I tried some marked fuzzys.
The second generation show this:























































Thank you so much for the nudes, Sarah!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it really is nice to share mice with some one who is so enthusiastic.Well done for keeping them going.I have only bred one litter since the ones you had.They have just left the nest and are an out cross to a fully furred buck and like yours are a mixture of coats.Selection as you know is easy,just check for the whiskers.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the fuzzy Dutch, so cute :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my first litter since those that you had in September.I only had one doe left so it was now or never.Crossed to a normal buck,all are whisker free,except for the one at the front who is not a badly marked normal dutch









surprisingly for me,there are some pale pink eyed ones even though both parents are black.Not great for the hairless mice,pale markings won't show and all the more annoying because I've been trying to make similar in normal dutch with dismal results.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

How fabulous are these! All of them! I love the nekkie ones anyway, but in a marked variety as well? I'm in love!


----------

